# How to feed froglets



## GeoffLondon (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello *waves*, newbie alert!! 

So, I finally got my frogs on Monday - four teeny tiny Excidobates mysteriosus froglets. They're set up in a 35 gallon viv, and have been exploring the place for the past few days and setting up home near the bromeliads.

My question is this; how do we ensure they're getting enough food? I currently have both aphids and springtails, but pour some into the tank isn't really adequate because the froglets don't know to come forward and get them. So, I've been placing 4/5 insects next to each individual froglet. Three of the four have been happily snacking, but the fourth doesn't seem interested - is this because it's full, or might something be wrong? Should I keep feeding in this way, twice a day, until they're bigger and hop forwards when feeding starts?

Any advice would be great; I want to make sure these guys are getting the nutrients they need to grow properly!

Geoff


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

GeoffLondon said:


> Hello *waves*, newbie alert!!
> 
> So, I finally got my frogs on Monday - four teeny tiny Excidobates mysteriosus froglets. They're set up in a 35 gallon viv, and have been exploring the place for the past few days and setting up home near the bromeliads.
> 
> ...


Geoff few folks would have reared mysties in the US,this is the one frog that was never legally exported by Peru,so all come from smuggled stock.It's our problem mate. We can't undo what has been done I know they are common here,but in america I'm pretty sure they are in violation of the Lacy act,please correct guys if this is untrue and you would be in serious trouble for keeping them,there.

But I'm here in blighty, I didn't know about this when I bought , probably like you and have bred them.There are many debates about this frog here on dendroboard you should look in to this,you need to know about this history!! Use the search function it's a massive tool for a new guy,ha and a not so new guy


So lets cut to the chase,are you culturing FF? You should be,how old are the kids? Have you got vits for dusting,what are they? I'd recomend repshy.co.uk and Ca plus as a base suppliment,plus vit A once every two weeks...NO MORE.

Mysties have the ability to put on weight very easily so right from the off they shouldn't be too fat. The body weight of a frog should tell you if it's feeding ok. With, by and large such bold frogs this should be fairly easy to assimilate.

Geoff the stress to a frog after a move ,for me at least,is a big deal,the fact that you have 3 frogs almost coming to hand to feed so early is probably because they are mysties,very few other frogs would do this. It would be far more normal for them to explore and disappear for a few days,at least

Do you have springtails and woodlice in the viv as custodians,have you looked into UVB? If one does have a good stock of viv custodians then the one that is not so bold,might be feeding on these,again back to body weight.

Personally I blow food off my hand into most vivs,this encourgaes the frogs to hunt naturally ,which helps to keep them fit.


I'll leave it there for the moment mate, I adore this frog and have had my heart pretty much torn up by their back story. But I'm compelled to help ,because they are so special to us

best

Stu


----------



## GeoffLondon (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey Stu,

Thanks SO much for the response. I love these little guys! When I first started looking for a frog species I saw that they were actually rare in the wild; it was one of the reasons I chose to get them actually. The more breeding and well looked after frogs we have in captivity, the better future for them in the long run. I, however, had no idea that they'd been smuggled out and weren't allowed to be kept in the U.S. Nor that the only reason we have them over here is because they'd been illegally imported. I hope there doesn't come a time when they change the rules here and we suddenly have them confiscated. I guess I was a little naive, but my thought was that if CB populations could be boosted, it might relieve the pressure from the wild pop. I'll deffo use the search tool on the boards and read up on them.

Thanks for the advice regarding feeding. The one shy frog is quite fat, so I guess I'll stop worrying about it feeding and just let it settle in. I'm sure it'll come out for food when it feels secure and hungry. As for the others; I'm not on ff yet because they're really small still...perhaps too small. The littlest still has the tiniest nub of his tail, so I might've been sold them a little early if I'm honest. They're taking pea aphids and springtails at the moment. I fed them yesterday and, actually, allowed a lot of stuff to run straight by them, so that must be a hint that they're fine and I need to stop worrying!

Deffo need to get some more suppliments. I currently only have a good calcium dust, but I'll look into getting additional vit A too. 

Again, thanks for your help. Glad to know there IS another mystie owner out there!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Geoff,you are very welcome mate. I do breed them,but I don't usually let anything go to a new home until well grown on,I'm like it with all our darts,I'm a bit fussy about such things.

We simply don't have the wealth of knowledge that our american friends do,on such issues. I care deeply about the wild frogs and the impact our hobby can potentially have,much like you it seems and the similar concerns that you have outlined above,it isn't an easy situation to find one'self in.

Mate,I must stress with the vit A,which is also a repashy product,you must not give them more,there is a real potential for overdose . Vit A is included in Allen Repashy's most excellent Ca plus formula,but I can only pass on what has worked for us so well over the last 3 years. Possibly it has something to do with where these frog live up a mountain,that's why I also mentioned UVB,which we also use,although debate can be had on exactly how much is getting to them ,via mesh or for that matter though low iron glass,I must have something right,our results with this frog have been wonderful. We use Arcadia D3 T5 6%.

I've actually seen a young mystie take hydei from the off, Geoff. But I wouldn't recommend that on any level,but certainly mels should be in their diet straight ootw Even if they don't take them straight off,it get's them used to this prey and they will go for them,which means some vits early too. I We dust all FF Geoff at every feed,and sure small frogs get checked daily and fed accordingly,but as they growfeeding will slowly be pulled back,to 2/3 times a week.

From what you have said it sounds like all is well,but do heed the weight warning,I've heard stories of them fitting and dying if they get too obese,they gain weight very easily,so monitor this.

Good luck with them Geoff,they are so special to care for,just seem to like people,amazing little guys they are

best

Stu


----------

